# HTS is evil



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Ok, so I was minding my own business and end up winning $100 from HTS a while back. Sounds great, right? Well, I caught upgraditis. I put the $100 towards a new AVR, a Yamaha RX-V665. It was a nice upgrade from my aging RX-V450. I like the fact that I can use the RX-V665 as a prepro ... which is good. The amp section is a notch above a transistor radio.

Next, I swapped out my Sony 50A10 and slid in a Samsung UN55C7000 and matching Samsung BD-C6900. 3D would be cool if there were actual 3D movies on the market. 

Today I found out that my Emotiva XPA-5 will be here Tuesday. 

I may have to have my HTS profile deleted before this gets much worse.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

You have 400+ post so your in to deep already (apply evil laugh here).


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

No doubt. I drank the Koolaid and didn't even realize it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You may as well just give in, there's no hope for you. You belong to us! :devil:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It's not evil because you enjoy the hobby and you actually use this stuff.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good thing you have a good support group here at the shack.:rofl:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep, if you indeed have a bad case of upgrade-ites. Does your family know about this condition?? :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Lol ! welcome to the club


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

mdrake said:


> Yep, if you indeed have a bad case of upgrade-ites. Does your family know about this condition?? :bigsmile:
> 
> Matt


They do and are very supportive. Then again, if the condition worsens my wife may put me down. :yikes:

They actually like all of the gadgets and doodads that Dad plays with. Wife wife know I won't go nuts, so she lets me do what I want. Hmm ... Santa might have to bring her something special this year.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! :devil:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing. 

Dale, are you up in Tomball? I'm in Copperfield (Near 529 and 6)


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sure am Jim. Off of Kuykendahl near Woodlands Parkway. There are several of us around town.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I've been to a couple of the meets at Wayne's and one at Mike's. Houston might be over due for another meet.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi my name is ake and I too, have "upgrade-ites"
Nice day


----------

